# Show me your medbag layout



## DocCallahan (Aug 2, 2019)

After playing with other Corpsman and some 68W’s I’ve seen some pretty wild medbag setups. 

I use the ole reliable layout with my medbag laid out in the order I do MARCH, that’s just how I was taught and it works for me. 

I know there’s some slicked haired boys here with a lot more experience and knowledge than me.


----------

